# EW Mini Howler



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK guys, here is the first mini howler for sale that Bones won and gave a review on. Price is $20 shipped. Wood is Maple Burl.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

EW,Very Nice looking call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this post. Great call guys especially for the new guys.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK guys dropping this call to $15 shipped until tomorrow night then off it goes to ebay.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SOLD, Thanks Mike


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

My pleasure, thank you.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats a nice looking call. Im sure it sounds good to.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats 220 !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> SOLD, Thanks Mike


Nice grab Mike !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike, The call is in the mail
Thanks again
Ed


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

